# bot fly?



## shawneesas (Dec 1, 2013)

We have a month old kitten that looks like it has bot fly. It has a round oozing hole in its leg and something whiteish pokes out a little bit every few minutes. We called the vet, and she said to try to take it out ourselves. How? Something online said if it breaks the kitten could have an allergic reaction, so what do we do?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I guess you could try with tweezers, but honestly, I would just take the kitten into the vet so they can get it cleaned out really well and make sure there are no more. A wound with maggots is very serious and can quickly escalate. Get the kitten in there asap.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.... she may need antibioitcs for the wound as well


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

My dad rescues squirrels and sometimes has to remove bot fly larvae. He uses tweezers, but it does have to be done very carefully and slowly to prevent it from breaking, which can be difficult with an animal who might not like the process. If you can get the vet to do it, I would just to be safe and to make sure she doesn't need any other follow-up.


----------



## shawneesas (Dec 1, 2013)

update- we did end up pulling it out ourselves, vet said to only come in if it broke. we just grabbed it and pulled, and then but antibiotics on the hole. its healing nicely, cant see the hole but still no fur around it.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm glad it went well and it's healing!


----------

